# Who the hell is this?!



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

This morning, I'm on route 140 north and I see a black tow truck FLYING up behind me with clear wig wags on and apparently got PISSED when I didn't pull over for him. As he whips by me, I noticed a badge decal on the door??? Couldn't make out the writing but the driver gave me the evil eye through his Tom Cruise-wannabe- Top Gun- Aviators and held up his shiny tin badge as if I made the terrible mistake of questioning his ch. 90 authority? Anybody ever heard of this?!


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow. I keep seeing more and more tow trucks with Blue Line plates and stickers on their trucks than ever these days. Whats up with that too?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

They assume that flying the infamous blue sticker will get them a pass they get stopped. In reality, if the tow is a local company who is on a departments "hook" list, they would possibly get a pass anyway. Just more whackers added to the bunch...


----------



## wlct (Oct 17, 2008)

They're probably volunteer firefighters who also happened to be Tow Truck drivers.


----------



## FightingIrish (Jul 5, 2007)

wlct said:


> They're probably volunteer firefighters who also happened to be Tow Truck drivers.


Or, more likely, full time firefighters. Not all of them do carpentry on the side.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

PatrolDB said:


> This morning, I'm on route 140 north and I see a black tow truck FLYING up behind me with clear wig wags on and apparently got PISSED when I didn't pull over for him. As he whips by me, I noticed a badge decal on the door??? Couldn't make out the writing but the driver gave me the evil eye through his Tom Cruise-wannabe- Top Gun- Aviators and held up his shiny tin badge as if I made the terrible mistake of questioning his ch. 90 authority? Anybody ever heard of this?!


There is a similar tow company on the North Shore with MSP and Saugus PD decals on the back of their trucks. All loaded up with lights of course.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PatrolDB said:


> This morning, I'm on route 140 north and I see a black tow truck FLYING up behind me with clear wig wags on and apparently got PISSED when I didn't pull over for him. As he whips by me, I noticed a badge decal on the door??? Couldn't make out the writing but the driver gave me the evil eye through his Tom Cruise-wannabe- Top Gun- Aviators and held up his shiny tin badge as if I made the terrible mistake of questioning his ch. 90 authority? Anybody ever heard of this?!


BC Sheriffs Department ???????


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

MSP have our own trucks.....but they fly the french electric and blue....fully marked operated by MSP civilian mechanics...


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

PatrolDB said:


> This morning, I'm on route 140 north and I see a black tow truck FLYING up behind me with clear wig wags on and apparently got PISSED when I didn't pull over for him. As he whips by me, I noticed a badge decal on the door??? Couldn't make out the writing but the driver gave me the evil eye through his Tom Cruise-wannabe- Top Gun- Aviators and held up his shiny tin badge as if I made the terrible mistake of questioning his ch. 90 authority? Anybody ever heard of this?!


What town?


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Eagle13 said:


> What town?


Between New Bedford and Freetown


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Dont pull over until you hear their siren. Anyone who pulls his badge to prove to you he is a LEO is a fake. Especially the way he did it


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Dont pull over until you hear their siren. Anyone who pulls his badge to prove to you he is a LEO is a fake. Especially the way he did it


I would never pull over without hearing a siren, especially for a TOW TRUCK... but I must admit, the badge and graphics threw me off for a moment or two so I was curious as hell who this guy would work for where he thinks his badge even means anything?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

If you see him again, maybe grab his plate number.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

A whacker wrecker?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I would never pull over without hearing a siren,


I never use a siren unless i have to when i pull someone over.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> I never use a siren unless i have to when i pull someone over.


I hear what your saying but I do believe ther is a requirement of using a siren when running code at least through intersections. Now we all know that we don't do that through residential districts in the middle of the night but in the day time when all of the lolly-gaggers not paying attention you got to hit that yelp once or twice.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We were referring using the siren to affect a motor vehicle stop


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

j809 said:


> We were referring using the siren to affect a motor vehicle stop


 Oh, Sorry my bad. I was talking about moving traffic. That's what I thought the tow-monkey was trying to do in the first place.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

94c said:


> A whacker wrecker?


That's the EXACT thought that crossed my mind as he was passing me and flaunting his peice of plastic.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

He was probably a deputy sheriff


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> He was probably a deputy sheriff


 I wouldn't bet on it. More like an honorary douchebag of some sort.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

jettsixx said:


> He was probably a deputy sheriff


Are we all overlooking the obvious? He was clearly a constable...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

csauce777 said:


> are we all overlooking the obvious? He was clearly a constable...
> 
> :d


*unstable*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I figure he dontated the $50 for the badge.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Would not be Big Wheels their trucks are all yellow. But there is a private driver that has his own black flat bed, He's a real good citizen (*R 0*), mistakenly accussed of being a thief, and actually did time for trafficking. PM me for names


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's buddylee!


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

Definitely not Big Wheels. Eric is R9.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't think any company with a lucrative MSP tow contract would jeopardize their $$$ by flashing some Cracker Jack tin.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw this truck AGAIN today parked at the Hess station in New Bedford... "ALSCO Recovery" was the name on the side but no other information.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

American Lenders Service Co. i.e., Repo man.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

ALSCO - NEW BEDFORD, MA508-995-9508 [email protected]

It seems to be a franchise.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*AMERICAN LENDERS SERVICE CO.*
Home

ALSCOAutoAuction.com

ALSCO Auto Auctions
Repo Yard
849 Church St 
New Bedford, MA 02745-1430


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

PatrolDB said:


> I would never pull over without hearing a siren, especially for a TOW TRUCK... but I must admit, the badge and graphics threw me off for a moment or two so I was curious as hell who this guy would work for where he thinks his badge even means anything?


I wouldn't pull over for a tow truck, even if it had 1,000 sirens. Cops don't patrol in tow trucks. MSP and BPD tow trucks are driven by civilians and have no authority to "part the seas".


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> I wouldn't pull over for a tow truck, even if it had 1,000 sirens. Cops don't patrol in tow trucks. MSP and BPD tow trucks are driven by *civilians and have no authority* to "part the seas".


Gee... That's kinda like my theory on flagmen. I'm not stopping. :flipoff:


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Whacker. and a big loser at that !
I woulda stayed in the lane you were in. this tailgating has to stop . . .


----------

